# DTS codec for Windows 7 64bit



## lawson_jl

I'm looking for a DTS codec for Windows 7 64bit. I've tried a few of the codec packs (K-lite, etc) but none of them worked for me. Anyone know of a "stand alone" DTS codec. I've Googled it and didn't come up with anything but the Korean language DTS codec that doesn't work in 64bit.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Give ffdshow a try.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ffdshow-tryout/files/SVN builds by clsid/old builds/


----------



## lawson_jl

Thanks for the suggestion I gave it a try and nothing worked.  Files types that would play before wouldn't etc.  That's why I'm looking for a stand alone DTS codec.


----------



## lawson_jl

Did a little more googling and found a program called AC3Filter which does DTS decoding.  So it's almost standalone.  http://ac3filter.net/releases/ac3filter_1_63b if your looking for a small codec that doesn't add a bunch of crap to your system.  I set it to just decode DTS works with both 32 bit and 64 bit version of Windows.


----------

